# My reservations have been confirmed



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I have been ready to adopt for a while but had reservations. Firstly DH wasn't ready. He still isn't sure but was happy for me to ring last week to get more info so I did. The agency was lovely & thanked me for enquiring. They are meant to be sending me out an info pack. We discussed finances & work on our house & they do want us to be debt free & complete work on house before we can go ahead. They said they will send out info pack any way & application form & if we are still interested to fill it in & a social worker will come out to chat to us but it's unlikely to go on any further until finances & house are sorted  pretty disappointed. I rang last Friday & not received the pack yet. How long should I wait? I really want to let the agency know we are interested but don't want to waste their time. So frustrating. I'm sick of having to wait when I'm emotionally ready to get going.xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

It took two weeks for our info pack to arrive. If you haven't got it by then I would just give them a call just to confirm. You may find when the sw visits they are fine with building work and debt and as long as it shows you are more than capable of repayments and the house will be liveable for your new child I think they will start the ball rolling. Our house is old and we are doing a little at a time. Our sw was fine as long as the house is safe and little ones room was finished. Even now he is home we still have some electrics to do and a bp new kitchen. So don't worry. Good luck on your journey. They will talk to your dh, so he will need to be an board by the time they visit.
Xx


----------



## pinkblossom (May 24, 2014)

We weren't told you had to be debt free. We have a loan and it hasn't been an issue (the bank make sure it goes out first each month, lol!) with SW, in fact, she did say that a lot of people have them nowadays. It shouldn't make any difference if you can show it is being paid regularly and you still have money to live on.

Again with the house, they shouldn't expect this to be done TODAY, it will be at least 6mths before end of process so as long as the major works are done by then, then it should not be an issue. 

I thought the rules were now that they had to respond within a specific timescale to enquiries? I would get onto them or find another VA or LA 

xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I think it took about a week for us to receive our pack but I would give it a few more days yet.  All agencies seem to have different criteria for some reason, I agree with everyone else that the process takes a while (we were 10 months from initial enquiry til approval and we have been waiting 7 months although we are now linked to a little one), you can look around at all agencies before you decide who to proceed with.  Don't worry about debt/ house as all these things will be sorted in time, they just need to see you have a plan for each x

Best of luck xx


----------



## bing bang (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like we are at the exact stage. I called on Thursday and started mine  we are paying a devt back with a management company and wasnt evend bothered.  I think it depends which agency you go with. Dont be too down hearted wait till a sw comes and see what they say. Stay strong


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thankyou for giving me hope. Our debts are credit cards. We are paying a monthly amount off but it's not an awful lot. We do however have a house to sell which will hopefully be going on the market next week so I am hoping that is enough for them to say we can start but I did tell the lady on the phone this but she said it would have to be all sorted and sold and debts paid off etc....Maybe I will just fill in the request form and see what happens.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Billy. We were in a very similar situation when we started the process - a lot of credit card debt, but a house on the market. We explained that once we sold the house, we'd be able to clear our debts. They were happy with that and took us on (even though it took us forever to sell said house). There's a financial assessment as part of the process, where you'll need to show you're in a stable enough situation. As long as you're not struggling to make ends meet at the moment, I don't see why it would be an issue.  

You should definitely wait until DH is ready though   It's a gruelling process and you'd both need to be 100% committed to get through it.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thankyou dandlebean, I know DH has to be ready of course. I'm just finding it frustrating that Ive been ready for ages.
Waiting is so hard.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

I know the feeling! I was desperate to foster or adopt for ages before DH was ready! It's awful waiting and hard not to pressure them in to it. In the end I stopped nagging him, because I think I was making it worse. Then, quite out of the blue, _he_ suddenly suggested we go to an info evening! Now we have two beautiful children sleeping upstairs  Hang in there, it'll be worth the wait in the end! x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

We started with massive debts from treatment, but were up front and honest.  I the it would have been a problem, but we were in the process of remortgaging to be debt free and a mortgage dh could pay when I give up work.  We were confident and had a plan and seemed to work!!  Very best of luck xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Still waiting for info pack  xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Info pack has arrived but a little concerned!! It says that they are prioritising & it comes across as if they are only interested in adopters that can provide a home for children 5+, siblings or children with health needs. So not sure what to do. Ring the agency for more of an explanation. Fill in form anyway as it gives us option of selecting 0-5yrs or see if there is another agency to enquire with. Xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I would ring them and ask for an explanation to put your mind at rest and also research other agencies too, good luck xx


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I believe the LA agencies in this area have all merged into one, so not much choice for us to enquire elsewhere. I am still waiting DH to read the info pack and then we will take it from there, hopefully we will fill it in and see what happens.


----------



## Nearly There (May 20, 2014)

If I were you I would seek clarification from them. Meanwhile I would also  contact other LA's and VA's in the area.


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

We were doing up our house during the process and had a home improvement loan and our SW told us as long as war managed our finances and could support a child that was no problem. We did need to get a decent kitchen fitted but as long as it was done pre-placement that was OK. We now have a son who is thriving! Good luck! xx


----------

